# can i get an educated guess if my goat has been bred?



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I am a first time dairy goat owner and i have a 3 yr old Nubian that has kidded once. When I bought her she was supposed to be bred. I do not have a buck so is hard to tell. Can anyone give me an educated guess by some behind pictures?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

There are some people on here who are really good at it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We can try, some does are really obvious.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

If she is bred she should be 8 weeks and 4 days. Thank you for help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's still early but, I'm going to say, yes. She looks bred to me.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you. This app is awesome!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone else want to comment on this?


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm no pro but from what I have been told to look for I'd say yes too.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like she will be a good milker! Nice long teats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to say yes as well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm also going to say yes.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you for all advice. When I bought her she was just drying off I tried to pick her milk production back up but between the moving and cold weather and her being bred back it didn't last to long. But if she took being bred I am very excited to learn and see what she will produce in the bucket. Its my first time and I'm sure it will be a good start.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

One side of her utter is smaller than the other but no reports on and health issues.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you know what she delivered kid wise last pregnancy? When a doe has a single kid, a lot of times the kid will only suck one side and that results in a lopsided udder.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

she had 2


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

Can you tell me please what you're seeing that makes you say this doe is preggers? I'm a newbie. Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not very good at this, but I will try. If you look at her vulva, see how the tip is pointing down instead of up? That is usually an indication that the doe is bred. If you do a search for 'pooch test', you will find more information.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Also on this doe, you can clearly see her vaginal opening. That is usually shut tight and all but invisible in an unbred doe.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Nubiandairy said:


> If she is bred she should be 8 weeks and 4 days. Thank you for help.


I sure hope so. I am sooo looking forward to babies and milk for the first time!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

*posting*

I can't post my posts anymore. Do I need to subscribe now to post?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

No everything is free here. I thought the same thing at first cause it is kinda hard to believe such a great app for free!!!! Anyways your doe does look pregnant


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I think she is pregnant too!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

You all were VERRY correct and accurate! My girl is 145 days the 19th! Any wish full tips n hints would b great! Have had issues w cocci before so any suggestions on that great too! She just started getting a little sweet a day and has all day reg hay and has been on alfelfa pellets. What is beet pulp good for? But any pre delivery, during delivery or after delivery is greatly appreashiated! Thank u again!


----------

